# Am I miscarrying?



## casperlass

Whoops accidentally put this in the poll instead of on here....

Hi, 
I'm a newbie. Thought this may help to pass the time as all I seem to do is wait.

Anyway, quick history. I'm 39, have a 6 year old conceived naturally. Since then have had 2 miscarriages. One naturally at 6 weeks and the other from IVF at 15 weeks. Baby had all sorts wrong with it.
Now I'm 5 and a half weeks pregnant from IVF again, however started bleeding 2 days ago. Started first pink and dark blood on Sunday, but yesterday and today bright red. Only when I wipe mind or go to the toilet. So my first reaction was that it was all over. Waiting for blood test results today and just did a pregnancy test and still positive but I'm getting period pains every day from 9-5, weird as they stop in the evening!
I've so many questions. I've googled so much. I just want to know! 😬 Is it the pessaries? Irritated cervix maybe? I've swapped them to rectally now. Guess it's just another waiting game, story of my life.

If it's not meant to be then for the sake of my sanity and marriage, there will only be one more shot at this before I give up, there has to be a cut off point as it's totally life consuming and I'm lucky enough to have my son.

Anyone shed any thoughts please? Thanks.


----------

